# Show us your Long Backed horses!



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

She looks like a real sweetie .

My Step-mom's boy Nester has about the longest back on our place. Very strange for a cutting bred horse.









Though I think it might run in the family because my Dad's horse Pokey came from the same breeder and he has a longer-than-ideal back too.


----------



## enzoleya (May 12, 2007)

Oh man look at those long backs! My mare is a compact little thing.


----------



## EthanQ (Sep 5, 2011)

Bob and Dollar, both accomplished all around horses.


----------



## LeafOnTheWind (Oct 17, 2012)

Just barely 16.1 and she wears a 84" blanket! She is a jumper and we are beginning eventing in the spring. She is a Tb/QH/Clyde, she can be a lot of horse to hold together but we make it work


----------



## midnight dream (Dec 4, 2012)

mares are supposed to be longer than geldings/stallions so i heard..
but here is my boy i think hes really long :S


----------



## ek123 (Oct 1, 2012)

hes kinda standing funny in this one but you kinda get the idea










This one is better 

Ya hes is a paint with a really long back but hes got a smooth trot and lope and has a longs stride for english


----------



## aldebono (Mar 15, 2012)

Here is my girl!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Our now-deceased (R.I.P beautiful girl!) QH mare, Delriah had the longest back I've ever seen and probably will ever see on a horse. It looked better when she was fit, but not by much. Crazy thing though? She had done everything and been everywhere. Supposively made it to the reining and cutting world championships as a 3 and 5 year old, was a junior level mount for teaching reining, lesson horse, trail horse, lesson horse again...and in her last years, a therapy mount. And she didn't take a lame step or form a sway back once. She lived to be two months into her _50th_ year, and even then had severe artheritis in her hocks, not her back! Best mare we've ever owned. Makes me wonder just how much conformation _really_ counts for...








































We also had Pudding, who was severely sway backed. She was 29 when she passed earlier this year. We put her down due to bad artheritis in her hips and losing weight because she had nearly no teeth. We wanted her to die happy and healthy, not suffering. Even swaybacked though, she was a gem. She came from an amish trader who had gotten her from a cowboy so she'd never really known love until we got her. Didnt understand grooming, petting, or treats. She was just a horse. After she came to us though, even though she was already in her 20s, she came alive. She was a lesson horse to be doted upon for the rest of her life, and she never took a wrong step. We didnt find out for years that she had only about 10% vision in her right eye, she was that good!


----------



## alexis rose (Oct 1, 2012)

Here is my Phar Lap. I love this guy even on his bad days!


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Monty's quite long! [the bay; second photo is more flattering but much older!]

...and I think Magic's a little longer than is really ideal but hey she's a mare, and intended for jumping, so in theory she's ok. She's the chestnut, and yes that is an injury you can see on her nearside hind leg. Excuse her condition :/

edit; excuse the photo quality, taken with my cellphone.


----------

